# مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة
2010/11/27 الجيران ـ بغداد ـ وكالات ـ أ.ف .ب ـ 




اعلنت وزارة الداخلية العراقية السبت اعتقال المجموعة "الارهابية" المسؤولة عن مجزرة كنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد الشهر الماضي، وعن الهجوم على قناة "العربية" الفضائية والمصرف المركزي ووزارة الدفاع القديمة وسرقة محلات صاغة واعمال عنف اخرى.

وقال مصدر في الداخلية ان "القوات الامنية اعتقلت المجموعة الارهابية المسؤولة عن الاعتداء على الكنيسة وعددهم 13 شخصا في منطقة الداوودي في حي المنصور في غرب بغداد وشارع فلسطين (وسط)".

وقتل 46 مسيحيا بينهم كاهنان اضافة الى سبعة من عناصر الامن، في هجوم استهدف في 31 تشرين الاول/اكتوبر كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في وسط بغداد في اعنف اعتداء يطاول مسيحيي العراق.

وقد تبناه تنظيم "دولة العراق الاسلامية" الموالي للقاعدة الذي امهل الكنيسة القبطية المصرية 48 ساعة للافراج عن مسلمات "أسيرات في سجون اديرة" مصرية، وذلك بحسب مركز سايت الاميركي المتخصص في مراقبة المواقع الالكترونية الاسلامية.

كما لقي ستة من المسيحيين مصرعهم واصيب 33 اخرون بجروح في سلسلة اعتداءات في العاشر من الشهر الحالي.

واعلنت القاعدة مسؤوليتها عن الاعتداء مؤكدة ان المسيحيين اصبحوا "اهدافا شرعية".

ومنذ العام 2004، تعرضت نحو 52 كنيسة وديرا لهجمات بالمتفجرات كما لقي نحو 900 مسيحي مصرعهم فضلا عن اعمال خطف طاولت مئات منهم لطلب فدية.

وكان عدد المسيحيين في موئلهم التاريخي يراوح بين 800 الف ومليون ومئتي الف قبل الاجتياح الاميركي للعراق ربيع العام 2003، وفقا لمصادر كنسية ومراكز ابحاث متعددة.

ولم يبق منهم سوى اقل من نصف مليون نسمة اثر مغادرة مئات الالاف، كما انتقل بضعة الاف الى مناطق آمنة في شمال البلاد مثل سهل نينوى واقليم كردستان.

الى ذلك، اكد المصدر رافضا ذكر اسمه "اعتقال القائد الجديد لدولة العراق الاسلامية في بغداد واسمه حذيفة البطاوي، ومقتل ابرز قيادييه ابو عمار النجادي".

لكنه لم يحدد تاريخ الاعتقالات وما اذ كانت تمت دفعة واحدة او على دفعات.

كما اكد "احباط محاولة تفجير مداخل المنطقة الخضراء، ومخطط لتفجير وزارة الداخلية في اقليم كردستان".

واوضح ان "تركيبة التنظيم خيطية غير هرمية"، اي ان اعتقال خلية ما لن يؤدي الى معرفة سائر الخلايا.

ولفت الى ان "عناصر التنظيم ارتكبوا اخيرا عددا من الاغتيالات بواسطة اسلحة كاتمة للصوت طاولت ضباطا ومسؤولين حكوميين".

وفي وقت لاحق، اعلنت الوزارة في بيان على موقعها الالكتروني ان البطاوي "خليفة والي بغداد السابق الارهابي مناف الراوي".

وكانت السلطات العراقية اعلنت ان الراوي زودها معلومات شكلت سببا رئيسيا للتوصل الى مخبأ زعيم تنظيم القاعدة ابو عمر البغدادي وابو ايوب المصري اللذين قتلا في نيسان/ابريل الماضي.

واكدت الوزارة ان "البطاوي هو العقل المدبر والمشرف المباشر والمخطط الرئيسي لحادثة" الكنيسة مشيرة الى اعتقال "مساعديه الاداري والعسكري".

وتابعت ان الخلية "مسؤولة عن اكثر الاعمال الارهابية وحشية مثل حادث الثلاثاء المروع ومقر قناة +العربية+ الفضائية ومبنى وزارة الدفاع القديمة والسطو على المصرف المركزي وسرقة محلات الصاغة في البياع".

واشارت الى "ضبط ستة اطنان من المتفجرات وقوارير غاز سام، ومصانع لتفخيخ السيارت وتصنيع العبوات الناسفة في خمسة اوكار للارهابيين".

http://aljeeran.net/iraq/20306.html​


----------



## Eva Maria (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

*الى مزبلة التاريخ يا حثالة البشر 

أجمل خبر سمعته من فترة *


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

اعتقد انه من العدالة شنق هؤلاء

اخيرا خبر يفرح


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

_الله  اخيرا  خبر حلو _
_مرسى ياباشا   ع الخبر_
_ربنا يفرح قلبك وينور عيونهم ويرحمنا ويرحمهم_​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

يلا عقبال الباقي
عقبال اللي هنا لما ناخد حقنا منهم
بس طبعا عايزين ربنا اللي يجيب حقنا مش الناس​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

خبر يفرح بجد

شكرا استاذ نهيسى


----------



## azazi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

نتمنّى ن يكون الخبر صحيحاً.


----------



## fauzi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

شكرا لجهودك في نقل الخبر السار 
ارجو ان ينالوا اقصى عقوبة ليكونوا عبرة لغيرهم من العصابات الارهابية


----------



## حمورابي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*




azazi قال:


> نتمنّى ن يكون الخبر صحيحاً.



*مع الأسف ما تمنيتهُ حضرتك كان خطأ 
الخبر ملفق وكلهُ كذب من المجوس الصفويين . 
اصلاً هذه كلها دعاية لعابد خميني ( نوري المالكي ) 
لايوجد شئ اسمهُ دولة العراق الإسلامية . 
الحرس الثوري في العديد من محافظات العراق يقتل ويسرق ويفجر 
بعد إعلان اللجنة تشكيل مجموعة لمعرفة اسباب تهجير المسيحيين . 
قال يونادم كنا وصرح انهُ تم اللقاء القبض على منفذي تفجير كنيسة سيدة النجاة 
طبعاً كل الأمر متفق ومدروس للسياسيين .* 



> واوضح ان "تركيبة التنظيم خيطية غير هرمية"، اي ان اعتقال خلية ما لن يؤدي الى معرفة سائر الخلايا



*هذا الكلام يدل على انهُ سوف تحصل تفجيرات اخرى بعد هذا 
اي ان الكلام كلهُ تمثيل وهذه الأسماء كلها مصنوعة 
لن نشاهد لا مجرم ولا إعدام حي كما كان يفعل صدام 
حتى لو شاهدنا احدهم في التلفاز فهو سجين قديم . *


----------



## antonius (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

*



لايوجد شئ اسمهُ دولة العراق الإسلامية . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

غلطان خوية...
انة شايفهم بعيني..وجانوا بمنطقتنة يصولون ويجولون وعدهم "وزارات" هه!! همة هجروا المسيحيين بمنطقتي وفرضوا عليهم"الجزية" لفترة!! وبيهم افغان وسعوديين وسوريين ويمنيين ومصريين واردنيين وكلهم ارهابيين قاعديين حثالات ..*


----------



## حمورابي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

*اهل مكة دارى بشعابها . 
انا ادرى بالموضع من حضرتك azazi *


----------



## azazi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

أين مشاركاتي ؟؟ لماذا حُذفت ولم اقل فيها شيئاً مسيئاً؟؟
لماذا لإبقاء على كافة المشاركات بإستثناء مشاركاتي تُحذف؟
لم اخرج عن الموضوع !


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

يسوع حبيبى


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*




> وفي وقت لاحق، اعلنت الوزارة في بيان على موقعها الالكتروني ان البطاوي "خليفة والي بغداد السابق الارهابي مناف الراوي".
> 
> وكانت السلطات العراقية اعلنت ان الراوي زودها معلومات شكلت سببا رئيسيا للتوصل الى مخبأ زعيم تنظيم القاعدة ابو عمر البغدادي وابو ايوب المصري اللذين قتلا في نيسان/ابريل الماضي.


_غريبة يعنى الحكومة العراقية جبتهم دلوقت اشمعنى؟ ولا علشان اشتبهوا فى تورطها؟_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مبروك ... القبض على حذيفة البطاوي قائد مايسمى دولة العراق الأسلامية في بغداد ومقتل مساعده أبو عمار النجادي وأعتقال 13 من افراد عصابة القاعدة*

*نشكر الرب
الحمدلله
يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون
مشكور أستاذ النهيسى
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------

